# Stihl gumming??



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

All my life I have only ever bought Stihl products, but lately I have been having fuel problems with basically everything

I have:

Stihl 026 chain saw
Stihl FS72 Trimmer
Stihl 55 Blower

The saw went in for service last year because it wouldn't start and the Blower is brand new.

The trimmer will not start and I am positive it is because of the tiny jets on the carburetor just like everything else. I am trying to take it apart today but I have never taken apart a carburetor and i'm not sure where to start. Maybe a factory rep can help me out


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Make sure you mix the max dose of STABIL in ALL your 2 stroke fuel mix YEAR ROUND. Otherwise you can expect to deal with this on a recurring basis.


----------



## a1elcamino (May 20, 2006)

It's the two cycle oil. husquvarna has a fuel stabilizer in it. Lowes and TSC carry it. and use it with 89 octane. I store it in a plastic fuel can mixed. Two years ago I left about 2 oz. in the chain saw the next fall it fired on the first pull and ran flawless. I was sold. Tony


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have had more problems lately on these small engines too Simple. I read somewhere it had to do with the reformulated gas they sell now. For some reason I never understood it is supposed to reduce pollution in cars but it also seems to go stale a lot faster. I'm sure someone can explain it better than me but all I know is it is a pain. Also I have noticed my older engines are more tolerant of the stale gas than the new ones. My old Gravely walk behinds fire up pretty well (though they aren't happy about it) even if I forget to treat the gas. I just picked up a Solo chain saw and it will stop dead if I don't use fresh gas. 

Randy is right about using Stabil in everything. It really does help.

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Tony. Are you saying the Husqvarna 2 cycle oil has the fuel stabilizer already in it? That would be a great addition. I picked up some Penzoil 2 cycle oil last time I ran out and I can't say its anything special. 

I know my local small engine guy is swamped with work and has been all winter. Probably a lot of people who left untreated gas in their saws. Good for his business but bad for me at his labor rate of $45 per hour. I figure it is worth the extra money putting good gas and oil in my equipment if it saves me a trip to the shop. 

:dazed:


----------



## a1elcamino (May 20, 2006)

Thank youfor the welcome, yes Husqvarna 2 cycle oil has the fuel stabilizer already in it. also todays gasoline has a vey poor shelf life I do not buy any more than I can use in three weeks. But it seems it will keep close to a year with Husqvarna 2 cycle oil. Therefore I mix my fuel as soon as its bought. The fresher the better. I also used to have 2 cycle engine troubles but this seems to have eliminated my problems due to fuel contamination. Tony


----------



## ralbelt (Jun 24, 2008)

Most all the major 2cycle engine makers have been adding stabilizer for several years,Stihl, Husqvarna, Shindaiwa to name a few. There is a new product out called seafoam that seems to be working better than some of the other stabilizers.
There is also a by product called silica sand that comes with the ethanol fuel and will collect and block the fuel systems.
If you are still taking apart the carb on your FS 72 have a carb diaphram and gasket kit available, a new fuel filter, and a new fuel line.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have had great luck with Seafoam for many years. I have used StaBil also with good luck but I would not store extra gas over the winter. Fill up your mower tank and dump the rest into the truck.


----------

